# Juiceman (Zonk) watermelon and Strawberry



## HvNDhF (29/5/18)

Has anyone tried this juice as in yet?

I have vaped the Unicorn Frappe and loved it but want to switch it up a bit.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernard Blom (26/6/18)

Very nice juice. Started on that


----------

